# [SOLVED] Driver Neded for Toshiba P200D



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have multi booted my Laptop to have Mac, XP, Linux and Vista but turns out the drivers are a pain ive got every single one but a Modem Device on Definition Audio Bus hope i could get some help on finding this driver 


Ven 11C1 Dev 1040 

Agere Systems HDA Modem

Chip Number Prespa

Hope This Helps
Many Thanks


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Driver Neded for Toshiba P200D*

Google Agere Systems HDA Modem.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Driver Neded for Toshiba P200D*

Hi DLGibson92 
Can we get the Full Model number of this computer?

What OS are you using that you need the driver for?
You list 4 multi (Mac, XP, Linux and Vista)


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Driver Neded for Toshiba P200D*

i need the Windows XP Driver for the laptop 
cant find full spec on the internet all i know off top of head is : 

AMD Dual Core 
2GB RAM 
320GB HDD 
ATI Radeon x1250 Graphics Card 

i searched on google for it and i dont trust driver agent and toshiba themselves dont do XP Drivers.

Thanks


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Driver Neded for Toshiba P200D*

GOT IT i went onto the Toshiba site again and installed the Vista 32 bit one works fine and is now been taken off my device manager finally thanks for the help guys 

and for other people who might need the driver 

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/download_drivers_bios.jsp?service=EU

product type- Notebook 
Family- Equium
Product Series Equium P Series 
Model Equium P200D

and just get the Vista 32 Bit one should work fine


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting your fix


----------

